# Cylinder Head Port and Polish



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

We do Port and Polish on ATV and motorcycle cylinder heads. Our regular price for a single cylinder head is $250 for a recreational and $500 for race ready head. Approx 10% increase in power!

PFF. member pricing is $200 and $400. Includes new valve guide seals and valve lapping. Come see us and let us unleash the beast in your machine!

Sent from my LG-V410 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Dang, wish I was still building em. Thats cheap!!!


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

I ported and polished the cylinder intakes on my CR-500. It was a beast before, but dang it was off the chain after that.


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

We have done all the ones on the race engines we build. Had a 700 raptor come in for a top end rebuild. He was constantly losing the drag races to another raptor by a length or two. We port and polished his while we had it apart. Next race he won by a length. Even on a stock motor opening up the head will give a noticeable increase in power, if done correctly...

Sent from my LG-V410 using Tapatalk


----------

